

Ask HN: How many of you use CRM systems for your startup? - kposehn

I've got a relatively new web app that is doing something for CRM-using startups that has never been done. However, the question before I really turn it from an internal tool into a public on is how many of you actually use a CRM system and if so, which one?<p>If you could reply with the one you use and why, I'd appreciate it. Thanks! :)
======
ig1
I use Excel and gmail, I reviewed the SaaS CRM solutions that were out there
but found they were all too heavy weight for my need. They often lacked the
ability to quickly add prospects, etc.

